# Suction Cup alternative?



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

I know, vague thread, sorry! I use a powerhead for my planter box filter. The suction cups that hold it up only seem to last a year or so. Any ideas for an alternative method for holding it in place? Or ... alternatively, a cheap source for replacement suction cups?


----------



## Nexgen (Jul 1, 2015)

You could super glue some semi-powerful magnets in place of the suction cups and place magnets on the outside of the tank. This is how the hydor powerheads mount. If the powerhead moves to easily, glue some rubber to the magnets so they have something to grip too, this may also be good to prevent the magnets from scratching the glass.
Below is a hydor koralia powerhead, I circled the magnet, one side attaches to the powerhead and the other is on the outside of the tank. The rest is a suction cup, but it is more for to keep it from sliding down then keeping it attached to the glass/acrylic.
I hope this helps, I didn't do the best at explaining it.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

I suppose some magnets could work in lieu of suction cups.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The best alternative I know of is magnets. You can buy almost any size or dimension rare earth magnets and make a way of holding one on the device you want to hold in place and use another outside the tank to hold it in place. That is how Koralia-type powerheads are held, and it works very well. You do need to buy rubber coated magnets for use in water, and to help prevent the outside magnet from damaging the glass if it hits it too hard, but the added cost isn't that great.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

It's also possible to "rejuvenate" suction cups by placing them in very hot water (sometimes almost boiling).

Either way, good luck! 



.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I've seen people bend plastic pieces (in this case it was kinnex) to make a hanger that slips over the side of the tank, if that is more your preference. Just heat it up and bend it.

You could also get an external pump, and hard pvc pipe it to the side of the tank and planter so it acts like a hanger. this also has the advantage of being able to hide the pump/use a surface skimmer/etc


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks folks. I'll try the rejuvenate method first, then, if it fails, attempt the magnets.


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Hot water trick seems to work! I have a boiling water tap. Fill a glass, drop the suctions cups in there for a few minutes. They stick much better now. Thanks!


----------

